

Intel's New Brand Structure Explained - heed
http://blogs.intel.com/technology/2009/06/over_the_last_year_or.php

======
ableal
I am strangely reminded of Douglas Adams' Vogons.

~~~
ableal
Charlie Demerjian takes the time to explain: _Intel proves branding can get
worse_ , [http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/06/18/intel-proves-
branding...](http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/06/18/intel-proves-branding-can-
get-worse/)

